

Event-driven, non-blocking I/O with PHP - hiby007
http://reactphp.org/

======
brokentone
What's new or interesting about this? It's a framework in which the latest
version was released Apr 14, 2013.

~~~
hiby007
Nothing new, Thought would be good to Share with hn.

